# Ribbonfish at Seawolf Park?



## orchidran (Jul 2, 2016)

Although I heard ribbonfish can be caught at the Seawolf Park during the summer time, I couldn't catch and didn't see anyone to get them during my recent two visit there. Is it true to catch them at the park? If it is true, please let me know when I can catch some. Or, please let me know other places to catch them on the bank. Thanks in advance.


----------



## andrekhris (Jul 17, 2017)

I saw someone catch one this morning on the pier, close to the rock on the side facing the channel. I don't know what he caught it on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

I always caught them at the jetties on silver spoons. They like shiny stuff. Black leaders are a must because they'll hit the shiny nickel ones.


----------



## orchidran (Jul 2, 2016)

Thanks. Any more information?


----------



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

orchidran said:


> Thanks. Any more information?


Why do you want to catch them?


----------



## orchidran (Jul 2, 2016)

With special cooking recipe, it is a delicacy in our culture:smile:


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I caught some near GISP early in the spring. They liked a chrome rattle trap.

richg99


----------



## Joe Fish (Jul 15, 2012)

I've caught a lot of them down by the Moses lake flood gates.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

It's been a few years but we used to catch a lot of them under the 61rst St. bridge on live shrimp.


----------



## txflats (Aug 12, 2004)

The canals at Harborwalk are full of them.


----------



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

Lol...You are in luck my friend. Only with Ribbon fish will you see people willingly giving up spots. Suprised no one has dropped GPS coordinates yet


----------



## orchidran (Jul 2, 2016)

txflats said:


> The canals at Harborwalk are full of them.


Thanks for your comments on my thread for ribbonfish. Could you give me an exact direction to access the point? Thanks.


----------



## Wet Larry (Aug 3, 2012)

I fought one during tx oilmans tournament in matagorda a few weeks ago using gulp


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Chuck06R1 said:


> I always caught them at the jetties on silver spoons. They like shiny stuff. Black leaders are a must because they'll hit the shiny nickel ones.


Last one I caught was with a Texas roach (black/gold/chartreuse) chickenboy at the jetty right before dark. Smacked it hard like a mackerel!


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Cut 3 inch chunks, pan fry. Don't knock it till yah try it!


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

How ironic after just posting on this thread, caught two at the jetty yesterday with a silver spoon. Folks next to me caught four in one throw with a castnet. Everyone else was catching them as well.


----------

